# Nice box joint set $67 + shippin



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have this set from CMT and its very good quality for the money which now is lower than what I paid , but still a great deal and new ,not reconditioned, better than most 1/4 shank sets available on the market today, CMT Orange Tools 800.500.11 8 Piece Dovetail & Straight Router Bit Set, 1/4" Shank, In Wooden Case, For Incra And Jointech Jigs


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the nooner crowd


----------

